
Kahuna CEO Adam Marchick Steps Down - RKoutnik
http://fortune.com/2016/02/08/kahuna-ceo-adam-marchick/
======
dmak
Top 3 links are all about execs stepping down, now a 4th one? I'm wondering
how all of these step downs will affect the tech sector in the stock market
tomorrow especially with the recent downturns in the stock market already.

